# Emotiva amps



## DA DREAD (Jul 12, 2012)

How are they? Do they last?


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi. When you ask "How are they?" that's a pretty loaded question as you'll get opinions from all sides, just like any other brand. 

As for my experience, I have 2 amps (XPA2 and XPA3). They work great in my system, have been dependable, and I enjoy them very much. The XPA3 is 5 years old and the XPA2 only 2 years old. 

Now, the question of weather you need it in your system - well, it depends. If you have efficiend speakers and a small to medium room, you probably won't hear any difference from using a good AVR. If your speakers are not efficient and/or your room is very large, then you may need the extra power to reach reference levels. You may want to determine the 'need' first. If you just want them, then that's fine. But keep in mind that adding outboard amps may not gain you anything if you're able to reach reference levels (or what ever levels you listen to) with your current setup.


----------



## DA DREAD (Jul 12, 2012)

Want to get crystal acoustics TX3 THX ULTRA2 7.2 THE CENTER AND SURROUNDS ARE 200W.THE MAINS ARE 400W.WANT XPA 5 & XPA 2 TO GO WITH ONKYO 616 RECEIVER


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, you wont be able to hook up an external amp to the Onkyo 616 as it does not have any pre outs.


----------



## DA DREAD (Jul 12, 2012)

I got to get an 818 then


----------



## DA DREAD (Jul 12, 2012)

What is a good receiver to get for what I need?


----------



## DA DREAD (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm glad I asked this question......


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

if your budget allows the 818 is a great receiver


----------



## DA DREAD (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm pissed I gotta spend more.....but at least I didn't learn the hard way by getting it first......thank you...gain I'm glad I posted


----------



## turbopaule1969 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello from germany,
I would like to drive 2 jbl w15 GTI to One xpa2 Stereo .
The Lowest Ohm is 2,9 at One Channel .(say jbl)
Is this going ..emotiva say no???.must say no ???.
2,9 is Not low. What is better the New or old xpa2.
In germany we have 240v.make the xpa2 2,9 Ohm or turn off turn on?
My old Kenwood ka 990ex (20 years old) make this.????
Best Regards .

Turbopaule


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I suppose the answer to 2.9 ohms is how hard you drive the amps. If you run them at high volume, the amp could shutdown on high temperature. I don't think that would damage them, just shutdowns.

I have Emotivas in my system and I think they are built like a tank. I have only had them a little over a year, so no info on how long they will actually last, but I am optimistic that it will be a long time.


----------



## turbopaule1969 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello Thank for the Info.
Yes the Amps are good.
I have 3x xpa5 on my hometheater.
My JBL to cray to a New Amp. 
The Kenwood ka990ex is to fragil for the Subs.
He make a good job.
he is lood 123 dB at 25hz in the room, on Yellow-Music .
I like more Dynamic on the Subs , Not louder.?.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

turbopaule1969 said:


> Hello from germany,
> I would like to drive 2 jbl w15 GTI to One xpa2 Stereo .
> The Lowest Ohm is 2,9 at One Channel .(say jbl)
> Is this going ..emotiva say no???.must say no ???.
> ...


IMHO you are better off driving a pair of W15 GTIs with a professional amp (QSC, Crown, Peavey, etc.) that will drive those subwoofers to high levels without chance of shutdown.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Glen B said:


> IMHO you are better off driving a pair of W15 GTIs with a professional amp (QSC, Crown, Peavey, etc.) that will drive those subwoofers to high levels without chance of shutdown.


Yes I would definitely have to agree with that, you can get a Crown XLS 2500 for about $600 and its going to put out 775w @ 4ohm's per channel. That's quite a bit more power then you're going to get out of a Emotiva XPA amp.


----------

